# snow geese



## waterdragon

i am new to the waterfowl and i was wondering if there is any snow geese or any other kind geese or ducks migrate through the trumbull and ashtabula area and when would it be a good time to hunt for them. thank you


----------



## freyedknot

you might not ever see any snow geese in ohio. there are a lot of swans in ohio that are white and a few have been shot this year already. 1 at mosquito lake draw hunt too. there are only a few snow geese that visit ohio each year.


----------



## BigChessie

If your new to waterfowling DON"T shoot ANYTHING white! I have seen snow geese in Ohio and hunt with a guy that shot one 4 years ago here. To many SWANS have been shot this year already by guys thinking they are "Albino Cans" or "Snows" HUGE diffrence between them. If you have to ask


> any other kind geese or ducks migrate through


 Your best bet is to find hunters that have been waterfowling and just tag along to learn the ropes. Not only will it be better on your wallet,$1000 fine for shooting a swan. But you can also learn how to do things and enjoy yourself with new friends.


----------



## zpyles_00

I have to agree with chessie, dont shoot anything white. Ive been waterfowl hunting for 10 short years now and I have never seen a snow goose in ohio, well anywhere else other than pictures and mounts for all that goes lol


----------



## billybob7059

looking for snows go to texas! I have never seen a snow in ohio either.


----------



## BigChessie

> I have never seen a snow goose in ohio,





> I have never seen a snow in ohio either.





> you might not ever see any snow geese in ohio


Looks like we need to get a pot going and see who can post up a pic of a snow here in Ohio. lol


----------



## Row v. Wade

I've seen 3 in the last couple of years, sorry no pic's. They were mixed in with a large flock of canada geese. A small % of the canada's were sportin the orange coned collars.


----------



## BigChessie

R vs W With only 1 exception all of the Snows I have seen have also always been mixed in with Cans.


----------



## Row v. Wade

BigChessie,
I'm guessing the one's I saw were juvees. They had a little brown hue around the neck area but hey, I'm not a goosologist.


----------



## mojo

what are you talking about swans? they are dangered or sumphin ain't they, if i's see me anything white it's down, don't matter how high it flies i'll shoot at it. Hell it don't even have to be white or a duck, i'm gonna shoot it. Cormorants are great on the grill. Just get yoself a 10 guage with lead buck shot, it'll do the trick for any range. Man dem snows gooses are frickin huge around here too, my buddy blasted one last year with an 8 ft wingspan. 

Waterdragon just get used to being in close proximitey with people carrying firearms who talk and think like that if you plan on getting into waterfowling. Pretty scary how people are. You should heard the marsh erupt with honks on the teal opener when a flight of cormies came over. For as expensive as waterfowling is to get into the sport sure attracts a lot of poor retarded hilljacks. Goodluck, not a lot of snows but you should see plenty of canada geese this season.


----------



## BigChessie

> sure attracts a lot of poor retarded hilljacks.


And I thought that only applied to deer gun season! lol


----------



## beatsworkin

We saw several large flocks of snows last year. I've only come close twice on beading up on one here in Ohio. I heard a big flock while fishing at night out at Buckeye 3 years ago. Heard them for a good 10 minutes or so.

Nothing like the flights out in Illinois and Louisiana though!


----------



## doorslammer

I photographed this Snow Goose flying with a Canada at the resevoir in Norwalk, Ohio, on March 1. It was the first one I have seen. I also photographed a Bald Eagle at the same spot the day before.


----------



## honkinhank

thats cool slammer. never saw it but heard a speck while hunting swamp donkeys in NE ohio in january. have seen a snows down here, and a buddy kill one here a few yrs ago it was a ross goose


----------



## honkinhank

oh yea,,swamp donkeys are geese forgot to tell u guys that


----------



## Toxic

They are few and far in between on Ohio. As stated you will see them mixed in with Canadians a lot.


----------



## ducky152000

not a snow but a ross ishot here in ohio a few years ago.


> Looks like we need to get a pot going and see who can post up a pic of a snow here in Ohio. lol



http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/picture.php?albumid=649&pictureid=3385


----------



## huntindoggie22

I had a speck come into my spread this year but couldn't put a bead on him. I also saw at least three flocks of snows. They are around in Ohio but usually very few and they are hard to hunt because around here they usually don't use the same area for more than one or two days.


----------



## firstflight111

doorslammer said:


> I photographed this Snow Goose flying with a Canada at the resevoir in Norwalk, Ohio, on March 1. It was the first one I have seen. I also photographed a Bald Eagle at the same spot the day before.


thats a blue goose not a snow ...snows are all white with black tiped wings


----------



## firstflight111

BigChessie said:


> Looks like we need to get a pot going and see who can post up a pic of a snow here in Ohio. lol


there here every year


----------



## firstflight111

huntindoggie22 said:


> I had a speck come into my spread this year but couldn't put a bead on him. I also saw at least three flocks of snows. They are around in Ohio but usually very few and they are hard to hunt because around here they usually don't use the same area for more than one or two days.


thats because you did not take me that day  and it should of been mine lol oh and you cant hit birds unless there 2 feet away from your gun


----------



## doorslammer

This should straighten things out. The so-called "Blue Goose" is one of two color combinations a Snow Goose may be found in. The Snow Goose has two color plumage morphs, white (snow) or gray/blue (blue), thus the common description as "snows" and "blues." White-morph birds are white except for black wing tips, but blue-morph geese have bluish-grey plumage replacing the white except on the head, neck and tail tip. The immature blue phase is drab or slate-gray with little to no white on the head, neck, or belly. Both snow and blue phases have rose-red feet and legs, and pink bills with black tomia ("cutting edges"), giving them a black "grin patch." The colors are not as bright on the feet, legs, and bill of immature birds. The head can be stained rusty-brown from minerals in the soil where they feed. They are very vocal and can often be heard from more than a mile away.

White- and blue-morph birds interbreed and the offspring may be of either morph. These two colors of geese were once thought to be separate species; since they interbreed and are found together throughout their ranges, they are now considered two color phases of the same species. The color phases are genetically controlled. The dark phase results from a single dominant gene and the white phase is homozygous recessive. When choosing a mate, young birds will most often select a mate that resembles their parents' coloring. If the birds were hatched into a mixed pair, they will mate with either color phase.

So what I photographed was indeed a Snow Goose.


----------



## ducky152000

doorslammer said:


> This should straighten things out. The so-called "Blue Goose" is one of two color combinations a Snow Goose may be found in. The Snow Goose has two color plumage morphs, white (snow) or gray/blue (blue), thus the common description as "snows" and "blues." White-morph birds are white except for black wing tips, but blue-morph geese have bluish-grey plumage replacing the white except on the head, neck and tail tip. The immature blue phase is drab or slate-gray with little to no white on the head, neck, or belly. Both snow and blue phases have rose-red feet and legs, and pink bills with black tomia ("cutting edges"), giving them a black "grin patch." The colors are not as bright on the feet, legs, and bill of immature birds. The head can be stained rusty-brown from minerals in the soil where they feed. They are very vocal and can often be heard from more than a mile away.
> 
> White- and blue-morph birds interbreed and the offspring may be of either morph. These two colors of geese were once thought to be separate species; since they interbreed and are found together throughout their ranges, they are now considered two color phases of the same species. The color phases are genetically controlled. The dark phase results from a single dominant gene and the white phase is homozygous recessive. When choosing a mate, young birds will most often select a mate that resembles their parents' coloring. If the birds were hatched into a mixed pair, they will mate with either color phase.
> 
> So what I photographed was indeed a Snow Goose.


Yep, right on bud! I thought everybody new that...


----------



## ducky152000

firstflight111 said:


> there here every year


Yes they are, but like someone else said they usualy only stay in a area a few days, this year i had a pit that had 4 snows, i did not want to just jump shoot them, but decoy them so i let em sit that day and returned the next morning, never saw those 4 snows agin. A big bummer but why jump shoot? Decoying geese is the only way to go!! As for specks, ive only killed 1 in ohio, You no when you shoot at specks becuse they climb and get out of dodge faster than bluewing teal!
You may even kill a goose that youve never seen before! Never even hered of a barhead until this year. You never no whats goin to come in on a goose hunt!


----------



## firstflight111

ducky152000 said:


> Yep, right on bud! I thought everybody new that...


and again snow geese are white ...and blue geese are blue gray ...just like lessers ,rosses. ,clacker are all canadas 

i guess i was wrong  well i will go back and do more waterfowl id classes


----------



## ducky152000

> just like lessers ,rosses. ,clacker are all canadas



the ross goose is not in the canada goose family, its in the snow.


----------



## firstflight111

ducky152000 said:


> the ross goose is not in the canada goose family, its in the snow.


your missing the point ..i have been waterfowl hunting for 30 years ...its just the name there given


----------



## I_Shock_Em

i had one chance at a snow two seasons ago, called the shot to early and blew it


----------



## firstflight111

I_Shock_Em said:


> i had one chance at a snow two seasons ago, called the shot to early and blew it


were you with john


----------



## I_Shock_Em

i was with a john that day, but not our john, he woulda been peaking out from under his lid and flaring the birds, i woulda never even got a shot at it


----------



## firstflight111

I_Shock_Em said:


> i was with a john that day, but not our john, he woulda been peaking out from under his lid and flaring the birds, i woulda never even got a shot at it


bawhaahahahaha you know thats right


----------

